# My sable toy 'Pixel' is One now



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

I love her color, and her tail!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

oh my goodness, i love her color and the sweet expression!

i completely hear you on poodles--i had always wanted one, but i am just stunned by how smart and loving my Llama is. i am pretty open to most dogs and animals, but i'm all about poodles these days. :angel2:


----------



## Skye Bella Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

pixel said:


> Here is my beautiful girl all grown up. I havent posted for a long time but I thought you might like to see her.
> 
> After owning a poodle for a year we would only ever want poodles. We can't believe how soft, cuddly, smart, and funny they are.
> 
> We have recently given our home to a 5 year old black toy boy! His name is Inu (apparently 'dog' in Japanese!). He has settled in so well and never fretted once. He loves my Pixel and she loves him. They will both snuggle on the same lap!


OMG!... I ran across your profile after searching for Sable poodles. I have one and feel very special because it is not many born with their unique color and markings. My furbaby has the exact same markings, On the ears,tail,even on the nose area. Sometimes I wish I had let her tail stayed long. She is beautiful!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

She's adorable! As is Inu. But I really posted to say that I LOVE the name Pixel for a toy. Absolutely perfect!


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

I really love the colour... have never seen a sable poodle before... all I ever see around here (as in breeders that breed in my area) is black, brown and apricot. I really want to find a breeder in my area that breeds creams or white, as those are my preferred colours... but I love all colours, I'd never not buy a dog based on its colour.

Happy birthday to Pixel!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pixel! I love your sable puppy pictures, too.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

Adorable! Thank you for sharing pics with us. Paul


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

She has the most beautiful eyes! Love them!!! And congratulation on the new memeber of your family...Inu.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Pixel is adorable.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The original post is a couple of years old, though I'd love to see an update from the OP if still around. A lovely sable poodle!

--Q


----------



## pixel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pixel is nearly 3 now!! and a mummy!*

Hello again and thank you all for your comments. I am going to try and attach current pics of Pixel and her babies... a real treat as she has thrown a blue, cafe' latte, black, cream, 2 brindles and one brown/cream phantom brindle!!!!. All these colours in 2 litters...


----------



## pixel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Yay that worked!!!*

Oh BTW that beautiful brown and cream phantom is looking for a forever home if you are in OZ :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very cute Pixel and puppies! Thanks for the pictures.


----------

